# Longue absence enfant accueilli



## mum74 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,  j'accueille une enfant de 9 ans handicapée moteur (accueil depuis qu'elle a 4 mois et découverte du handicap en même temps que la famille). Au printemps prochain (date encore inconnue),  elle doit se faire hospitalisé en vue d'une opération du dos.  Cela pourrait durer 2 mois, voire plus. Que me conseillez-vous pour le contrat, pour que ni moi ni les parents ne soyons lésés par cette longue absence ? 
Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Un licenciement. Puis un nouveau contrat. Si vraiment l'interruption est longue, ça vous permet de pouvoir prétendre à des ARE de POLE EMPLOI et les parents n'ont plus à vous payer donc économie pour eux. Surtout que l'enfant ayant 9 ans, ça doit leur occasionner des charges en plus de vos salaires.
Seul inconvénient, une fois un nouveau contrat signé ça deviendra une activité reprise pour POLE EMPLOI.


----------



## mum74 (14 Décembre 2022)

Les parents n'ont pour l'instant pas de charges car j'ai le petit frère de 2 ans
Je ne suis pas sûre que les parents envisagent un licenciement  ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Sinon laisser le contrat tel qu il es et déduire simple les jours d absence légale  ( 15 j mais suis vraiment pas sur )


----------



## Griselda (14 Décembre 2022)

La CCN prévoit qu'une longue absence pour maladie peut permettre aux PE de minorer le salaire de son AM durant 2 semaines mais qu'ensuite soit il maintient son salaire à 100%, soit il la licencie car bien sur un salarié n'a pas à bloquer une place indéfiniment sans être payé.
S'il la licencie ils pourront toujours la ré-embaucher plus tard, en autant qu'elle soit d'accord, qu'elle a encore de la place, et peut être pas au même taux horaire sachant que l'accueil d'un enfant porteur de handicap peut justifier d'une majoration de 10%. Nous le faisons rarement, souvent parce qu'on n'y pense même pas mais c'est pourtant inscrit dans la CCN. Perso si ré-embauche plus tard ma négo' serait d'inscrire au nouveau contrat que la prime de rupture serait due sans délai d'ancienneté, premièrement parce que ça fait déjà plus de 10 ans que je négocie ça avec tous mes contrats, deuxièmement parce que je trouverais abusé de devoir à nouveau attendre 9 mois pour y prétendre dans ce cas précis encore plus.
Bien sur les PE, s'ils veulent s'asurer de te garder pour cet accueil là ne sont absolument pas obligés de te licencier, ni même de minorer ton salaire des 2 semaines pour longue maladie car tu n'es pas responsable de ce qui se passe pour cet enfant.

Perso' s'ils n'envisagent pas mon licenciement je ne leur tendrais pas cette perche. Je les laisserais décider seuls car compter sur le POLEmploi pour un complément n'est jamais, de mon expérience, bénéfique. Je craindrais aussi qu'ils me cherchent des noises, me demande de rembourser des ARE ensuite sous pretexte que je me fais ré-embaucher 2 mois plus tard pour le même enfant... déjà que perso ils me trouvent sans arrêt des trops perçus qui n'en sont pas... Voilà pourquoi je ne tendrais pas le bâton pour me faire battre...


----------



## mum74 (15 Décembre 2022)

Oui je ne pensais pas parler de licenciement... j'aurai bientôt 9 ans d'ancienneté donc je ne veux pas être lésée
Est-ce que la proposition d'un avenant avec moins de semaines travaillées est envisageable ? Mais juste le temps de l'absence ? Et on refait un avenant quand l'enfant revient ?


----------



## ElisabethSom (15 Décembre 2022)

mum74 a dit: 


> Oui je ne pensais pas parler de licenciement... j'aurai bientôt 9 ans d'ancienneté donc je ne veux pas être lésée
> Est-ce que la proposition d'un avenant avec moins de semaines travaillées est envisageable ? Mais juste le temps de l'absence ? Et on refait un avenant quand l'enfant revient ?


Je ne ferai pas d'avenant pour 2 mois, aucun intérêt et mêmelimite illégal je pense car ça reviendrait en quelque sorte à payer à réel,  même si ici c'est certes différent.
J'appliquerais la convention collective,  2 semaines de minoration et ensuite maintien de salaire sans les ie. 
Le pe a évoqué ce sujet avec vous ?


----------



## mum74 (15 Décembre 2022)

Non nous n'en avons pas encore parlé sérieusement car les dates d'opération ont changées et ne sont pas encore fixées précisément


----------

